# Seen the new R8 Today!!



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Myself and Tony were at Milltek this morning, and saw Phils new R8 sat proudly outside Millteksport.

Much smaller than you imagine.
Phil chose the graphite one.
Interior no different to the mk2 TT.
All in all, well not sure guys now i have seen it, i did build myself up to see something quite speacial :? Not sure now!

I did keep hinting at Phil for a run, but alas time was not on our side today, and Phil had commitments anyway.

I would love to have a go to just see how good it handles and to see if you get your moneys worth.
I will have to work on that one a little i think.

Karen


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure there will be an R8 Milltek exhaust soon then.... 

James


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

UK Performance said:


> Much smaller than you imagine.
> 
> Interior no different to the mk2 TT.
> Karen


Yeah right Karen....... and i'm Elvis.... :wink:

I saw 2 R8's as well on the inside as outside on the Nurburgring at my last visit's.
You can't compare the car with the TT, there are Billion lightyear's (and pounds) between both car's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Rebel said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Much smaller than you imagine.
> ...


And that is the problem the R8 is a great car to look at and from what I have seen also to drive but it is about Â£30K over priced


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Rebel said:


> UK Performance said:
> 
> 
> > Much smaller than you imagine.
> ...


Hello Elvis :lol:

You can compare it to a TT the seats are the same the styling inside is the same, what else is there internally..... Oh thats right you get more seats in the TT :lol:

Pound for pound, do not see where the money is?? 
If you remember we was buying it from Milltek when he had finished with the R8 and had done his development/ promotion stuff.
Now we have seen it though :? .

But i am sure someone will love it and will think it is worth every penny.

Karen


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

I saw 2 yesterday at Elvington - both black, an 07 with silver blades, and a 57 one with black ones. Actually saw the same 07 one in Sheffield Wednesday night (was the first time I'd seen one)

Nice looking car, but I'm not a massive fan. But I also don't have the money to buy one so it doesn't matter!!


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > UK Performance said:
> ...


Seats the same
Fuel cap the same
Air con controls the same
Steering wheel the same
Pedals the same
Indicator stalks the same
The list goes on and on and on..................

Sadly I feel that there's too much generic parts on the R8 to make it feel truly special.

After my test drive a few months ago I left feeling somewhat underwhelmed by the whole experience


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jam225 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Go test drive a 911 :wink:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Seats the same
> Fuel cap the same
> Air con controls the same
> Steering wheel the same
> ...


If all these parts were not the same, it would be twice the price.

The 911 for example shares a lot with the Boxster (just about everything you mention above!) but that's never really mentioned.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

...and it is still a pretty fine interior


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I saw my first one on the road last week from the other side of a roundabout.

My first impressions were, 'What is that? Hmm, Toyota must have released a new Celica.'

Much smaller in real life as you say, and not as _special_ as I thought it would look - although the one I saw didn't have the carbon side inserts so the red paintwork was not broken up at all.


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

I've seen a couple on the road so far.
IMHO they look good from certain angles and not so good in others.
Clearly, the car was developed to compete directly with the Carrera and I take the view that Audi have priced it accordingly too - when perhaps it could have sold for less money. But then, lower price equals less prestige and the Carrera is chock full of that, (shared interior or not).
Having driven a fair few Carrera's (996 and 997) in my time, I'd be interested to see what all the hype is about, because it really must be something special to eclipse (in some peoples views) the 997 Carrera S.
I know where my money would go............ :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Saw one on the road today in blue about 300ft from my house cruzing along. Wondered what it was at first because it had the front lights on in day light. Looks devine/posey and classy with the lights on going slow 8)


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Latest news abouth the R8 is, that next year the new RS6 engine will be availble in the R8.........almost 600HP

Bye bye Porscheeeee.....*VROAMMMMMMM*


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Latest news abouth the R8 is, that next year the new RS6 engine will be availble in the R8.........almost 600HP
> 
> Bye bye Porscheeeee.....*VROAMMMMMMM*


How true is that?


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Rebel said:


> Latest news abouth the R8 is, that next year the new RS6 engine will be availble in the R8.........almost 600HP
> 
> Bye bye Porscheeeee.....*VROAMMMMMMM*


Wowzers!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hereford Audi had an R8 in black at the USK Show Saturday.

While perusing the R8 a fellah walked up and said to me: "Where would you put the shopping.", so I said, "I think it's got a fair bit of space somewhere, probably the bonnet". Soon as the first guy walked off another guy came along and said "I wouldn't pay that for an audi" (I got the feeling he didn't rate Audi's) so I casually mentioned Audi also build Lambo's at this he went a bit quiet and wandered off.

Impressions of the car: "Well I was surprised to find I wasn't excited by it, I expected to be and wasn't".

I think the R8 should have replaced the mk1 TT and been priced in the 30's - 40's then perhaps I may have got a bit more excited for me the mk2 isn't special enough and the R8 is I have to agree a bit overpriced*.

*I feel it's overpriced as it has the RS4 engine in it, why not buy an RS4 and have seats and a boot.

I wonder if it had been ice silver or blue rather than black I may have warmed to it more? hmm.. :!:


----------

